
Lock Washers Don't Work - mhb
https://www.boltscience.com/pages/junkertestvideo.htm
======
mhb
More info:
[https://www.boltscience.com/pages/helicalspringwashers.htm](https://www.boltscience.com/pages/helicalspringwashers.htm)

Most types besides helical spring don't work either: Page 9:
[https://snebulos.mit.edu/projects/reference/NASA-
Generic/NAS...](https://snebulos.mit.edu/projects/reference/NASA-Generic/NASA-
RP-1228.pdf)

